# Oven Temp variation article



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I ran across this article about oven temperature settings and their variations, a factor most of us have learned to live with with our individual ovens. It surprised me how ovens are closer to the target temp at low temps, but within the same percentage of accuracy at higher temps, even though the temperature variance is higher too. The graph showing the initial overshoot of hitting the target temp made a good explanation of the benefits of pre-heating. Worth spending some time with.

http://www.oveninfo.com/Features/Do...of-Salt.htm?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=cpc


----------

